# aby to nebylo na něj



## parolearruffate

Ahoj. Můžete mi pomoct s tou větou?

Když J. zd'ablený portrét viděl poprvé, lekl se. Aby to nebylo na něj. Když se přištěhoval.

Aby to nebylo na něj: aby se nemyslelo, že to udělal on? 
Zdableny: demoniac?

Děkuju moc

Laura


----------



## Jana337

Ahoj, 

přísahám, že jsem nikdy neviděla slovo "zďáblený". Kdybych měla tipovat, asi bych si představila, že někdo osobně na portrétu přikreslil rohy a další čertovské atributy. Víš z předchozího děje, co se s tím portrétem stalo?


> Aby to nebylo na něj: aby se nemyslelo, že to udělal on?


Přesně tak. 

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

Ano ano, právě tak. Přikresli na portrét rohy. Tak to z portrétu udělali dábel, že?
Děkuju
Laura


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:


> Ano ano, právě tak. Přikresli na portrét rohy. Tak to z portrétu udělali dábla, že?
> Děkuju
> Laura


Neudělali ďábla z portrétu, ale z portrétované osoby (portrét je ten obraz). Takže si můžeš vymyslet neexistující italské slovo. 

Jana


----------



## werrr

Jana337 said:


> ...přísahám, že jsem nikdy neviděla slovo "zďáblený"...


Jsem na tom stejně. Navíc se mi to slovo vůbec nelíbí. Když už bych musel něco takového tvořit, řekl bych *zďábelštěný* nebo ještě lépe *poďábelštěný*.


			
				Jana337 said:
			
		

> Neudělali ďábla z portrétu, ale z portrétované osoby (portrét je ten obraz).


Právě proto bych očekával spíše předponu *po-*.


			
				parolearruffate said:
			
		

> Ano, ano, právě tak. Přikresli na portrét rohy. Tak to z portrétu udělali dábla, že?
> Děkuju
> Laura


*Přikresli* je imperativ, vzhledem k následující větě by tam asi mělo být *přikreslili*.


----------



## Jana337

werrr said:


> Jsem na tom stejně. Navíc se mi to slovo vůbec nelíbí. Když už bych musel něco takového tvořit, řekl bych *zďábelštěný* nebo ještě lépe *poďábelštěný*.


Souhlasím, ale není to ostatně poprvé, co se tady snažíme pochopit a přeložit zvláštní novotvary Jáchyma Topola. 

Jana


----------

